# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  code bán hàng bằng PHP

## ngoduong

e đang thực tập tốt nghiệp mà hạn nộp thì sắp hết rùi, bí quá không viết được gì nên xin các bác code bán hàng =php, mong các bác giúp đỡ, e cần lắm lắm, cảm ơn các bác nhìu.

----------


## seodienlanh

bạn sang freecodevn.com có rất nhiều!

----------

